# Anyone else outbound slow?



## Tardc (Mar 12, 2022)

Just started last month, they keep sending us home. I only got 2 days this week. Haven't had a full week since I started. Is this common? I need hours could I transfer to a different department? I don't know what to do or who I should talk to about this. When do things usually pick up?
I'm on B2 key if that matters.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 12, 2022)

Are they forcing you to leave or asking you if you want to vle?  If the latter, you could say no. It’s hard to tell when it might pick up. Usually late March is when it picks up, but they have hired a ton this pst year. Our volume isn’t that low now (1 million cartons in inbound) and they are pre approving flex down. I remember when those volumes would mean mandatory ot. I think those days are gone for a while.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

Tardc said:


> Just started last month, they keep sending us home. I only got 2 days this week. Haven't had a full week since I started. Is this common? I need hours could I transfer to a different department? I don't know what to do or who I should talk to about this. When do things usually pick up?
> I'm on B2 key if that matters.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 12, 2022)

Tardc said:


> Just started last month, they keep sending us home. I only got 2 days this week. Haven't had a full week since I started. Is this common? I need hours could I transfer to a different department? I don't know what to do or who I should talk to about this. When do things usually pick up?
> I'm on B2 key if that matters.


Direct result of the over staffing all locations have done to date.  When they hire approx 100 each month, kinda hard to give everyone full time hours when store sales are slower.  The best approach would be to cut loose those that aren’t performing, but Target rarely terms people, as they would rather them just quit because of losing hours.  Problem is, they are losing the ones they really should try to keep, whilst the under achievers are happy to keep working the minimum.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 12, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Direct result of the over staffing all locations have done to date.  When they hire approx 100 each month, kinda hard to give everyone full time hours when store sales are slower.  The best approach would be to cut loose those that aren’t performing, but Target rarely terms people, as they would rather them just quit because of losing hours.  Problem is, they are losing the ones they really should try to keep, whilst the under achievers are happy to keep working the minimum.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 12, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Your hours posted should be able to be seen via myTime app. If you were hired as a full time WW then they can’t “force you to go home” lol. It’s actually called voluntary leave of absence. You more less are voluntary to be laid off for that day if need be. Selecting flex down is also called signing up for VLE. VLE is given out by to TMs based on who signs up and seniority. You might have to be flex to a different department or do a different function but those hours you are guaranteed. Simply tell your OM no you do not want to go home. Same with signing up for overtime or “Flexing up”. It is given to those TM’s with seniority and you get more priority when you have all your certifications and permissions for OB. Budget wise the hours aren’t there but there’s work. We’re just coming out of peak season… Why have have 20 new hires working when they could have one me. You are seeks answers to the wrong questions. Ask something “like how do I improve my lane quality” or “how do I become a better team member that way I can be trained in different areas.” Ect… if you need to ask a question answered you always ask a RWTM because they’re probably more knowledgeable or have more experience then other TM’s. Also ask your PC. I’m B2-OB for lyfe. No worries we got u on this key.
> 
> I know someone in HR (who hired me) that’s about to be a new B2 TOM. I’ll get with them to make sure your voice is heard about frustrations you new hires are experiencing.
> 
> ...


Vle=voluntary leave early. You are able to leave early without pay nor accountable time.

Technically they can make you leave. It’s called “no work available”. If you come in, and there aren’t enough volunteers for vle, they go reverse alphabetical order and you must leave. You get paid for 3 hours. Never seen this happen, but it’s an option.

I’ve also been told OMs are to ensure all tm’s are assigned flex down groups. If they don’t have enough flex down interest I guess they can flex you down. I was told as a last resort, but it’s in play.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 12, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Vle=voluntary leave early. You are able to leave early without pay nor accountable time.
> 
> Technically they can make you leave. It’s called “no work available”. If you come in, and there aren’t enough volunteers for vle, they go reverse alphabetical order and you must leave. You get paid for 3 hours. Never seen this happen, but it’s an option.
> 
> I’ve also been told OMs are to ensure all tm’s are assigned flex down groups. If they don’t have enough flex down interest I guess they can flex you down. I was told as a last resort, but it’s in play.


I just started to type the same thing, so thanks for saving me 20 minutes… 🤣
The rule here is 4hrs, and I have been forced to leave a few times after 4hrs on a mandatory 12 OT. (Granted that was quite a long time ago)
Getting hours out of the building is supposed to go in this order, to the best of my knowledge:
1. Flex down in Workday.
2. Verbally offer VLE to any OT TMs.
3. Verbally offer VLE to the rest of the team.
4. NWA any OT TMs.
5. NWA regularly scheduled TMs based on a pre-determined rotation.
There is probably a caveat about people who aren’t trained in functions that will remain running, but I’m not sure if that’s be before or after OT.
When it happened to me, that particular OM skipped steps 1-3, he sucked.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 13, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> I just started to type the same thing, so thanks for saving me 20 minutes… 🤣
> The rule here is 4hrs, and I have been forced to leave a few times after 4hrs on a mandatory 12 OT. (Granted that was quite a long time ago)
> Getting hours out of the building is supposed to go in this order, to the best of my knowledge:
> 1. Flex down in Workday.
> ...


Based off my Team Lead training the order is

1. People who flexed down
2. People on vacation wait-list
3. OT TMs be sent home (if mandatory and they don't want to go home they get 3 hours).
4. VLE on key TMs. 

NWA has to be approved by the SD or SOM/OD on key before it can be done. We went through that phase awhile ago where we had to use NWA but we have luckily haven't had to in quite a while now. I'll find my notes and see what exactly they told us during training.


----------



## targetdude1 (Mar 13, 2022)

My DC dept seems a lot more scattershot and less regimented than this. Altho I guess there could be more going on behind the scenes.

Usually its just once the plan is done, go home. No choice. Some flexibility in that (sometimes they may poll who wants to stay, send the ones who want to leave earlier) but it changes every day it seems. Anything that involves extra work, math,  or thinking ahead by management is unlikely.

They also seem to not like to do VNS at SOS, because they are always terrified of not making plan. They would rather have 30 extra ppl and force everybody at 2, than finish 1 ssp short of plan, BY FAR. All so that the night shift can go home at 9 most  of the time...like lord forbid night crew they have to stay a little bit cus we didnt make plan...not to say they we do SOS VNS.

We also have weird things like random TM's signing up for and getting OT during the week, all while we RARELY get a full 36 hrs. Basically it's just a mess. What else is new.

Also we have a few "favorites" that of course always get to stay (albeit they may be in positions someone could deem more necessary, like label printing or water spider). This seems borderline illegal to me, using favoritism to determine hours and peoples livelihood is a new low, but noone seems to care anymore.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 14, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> My DC dept seems a lot more scattershot and less regimented than this. Altho I guess there could be more going on behind the scenes.
> 
> Usually its just once the plan is done, go home. No choice. Some flexibility in that (sometimes they may poll who wants to stay, send the ones who want to leave earlier) but it changes every day it seems. Anything that involves extra work, math,  or thinking ahead by management is unlikely.
> 
> ...




Yeah they won't VLE anyone at the start of our shift.  You'll get the ones that want to leave but didn't get selected coming up with an emergency and having to leave early because his boy that got to VLE is at home smoking weed with one of the new female hires and her friends that also VLE'd and that's where he would rather be too. Can't blame him but if you want to pretend to live a street life go make a living earning that street money if that's where you'd rather be.  I'm one of the lucky ones that gets to see everyone leave but has to stay and do nothing.  Literally nothing.  If something does come up which rarely does I'll be the only one to handle it as our OM & leads don't care enough to know how shit gets done just that it needs to get done.  It sucks on days I want to leave early but I do get to do whatever I want at times.


Question. I'm WHS but I'm the only one in WHS that does everything.  One hour I might be consolidating and putting bulk puts then hop into rack puts to get us caught up.  Next thing I'm helping do amnesty bins then doing rework because the old lady that does rework is a whiney complainer who's never done any other function and thinks doing reinstates is hard work.  Had some damages shit from rework now I'm in the cage damaging out shit. Next thing I'm pulling pipo and sorting it to it's door and now I have 3 hours left and nothing to do so I drive around looking for random shit to do which is mainly just fucking with people.   Typing it out seems like I'm doing a lot but in reality most of my time is spent driving back and forth from point a to point b with no real task.  I might be put into rack puts for an hour but their aren't any on the floor.  Or I'll be put on a triple to help GPM move nothing cause we already have like 7 people on triples and nothing to move.  If I was stuck doing the same thing day after day I don't think I could stay.  Anyone else just get flex'd around your department where someone is needed and if not needed don't really have shit to do the whole shift?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 14, 2022)

> *Clean da nets and Chute.*​


*




*​


----------



## RWTM (Mar 14, 2022)

H


----------



## RWTM (Mar 14, 2022)

Tardc said:


> Just started last month, they keep sending us home. I only got 2 days this week. Haven't had a full week since I started. Is this common? I need hours could I transfer to a different department? I don't know what to do or who I should talk to about this. When do things usually pick up?
> I'm on B2 key if that matters.


Can’t transfer departments for a year after you hire. Also don’t get a CA with your first year or that’s another year 😉 Ask your OM to DPM WIP’s or clean the nets


----------



## Hal (Mar 14, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Can’t transfer departments for a year after you hire. Also don’t get a CA with your first year or that’s another year 😉 Ask your OM to DPM WIP’s or clean the nets


Its only 6 months to transfer. Meaning out of your 90 days you only have 90 more.


----------



## WHS (Mar 15, 2022)

Hal said:


> Its only 6 months to transfer. Meaning out of your 90 days you only have 90 more.


Yep.  Hasn’t been a year for a long time


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 15, 2022)

Changing departments won’t necessarily fix the primary issue that entire buildings are extremely over staffed.   And still Target continues to hire!!!!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 15, 2022)

If they end up using mandatory flex down, I think there will be a riot.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 15, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> If they end up using mandatory flex down, I think there will be a riot.




I was in a conversation the other week where an OM was saying they were being told to make sure everyone is in a flex down group.  Obvious concern was that if people aren't working they won't be getting paid so they're going to find another job and we will lose some good people and be stuck with the shit people and possibly back on mandatory OT.  Another was that since target thought it was a good idea doing the refer a friend thing quite a few people are car pooling to work and we have couples that obviously drive to work together on top of the onslaught of people that get rides for various reasons such as suspended\revoked license due to the lack of quality people target is hiring.


----------



## DC Diva (Mar 15, 2022)

They got us into this mess, curious how they will correct the over staffing issues.   The most obvious solution Would be to run performance reports on teams that are over, and then cut the ones that are obviously under performing.  Not a pleasant choice, but necessary, especially when you have TM that call in at least a shift each week.   And for Pete’s sake, stop the constant hiring!!!!!


----------



## nymtbiker (Mar 15, 2022)

At our DC at least for inbound, we can no longer pick up or work overtime shifts during the week, I work A2 and before people would just come in without being approved for OT, but we can't do that anymore. I really hope this is temporary and that things pick up again.

The amount of VLE has been far too much though, but leadership seems to be cracking down on safety. Recently I put in a flex down request and was approved before I had to come in for my shift.


----------



## targetdude1 (Mar 16, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> They got us into this mess, curious how they will correct the over staffing issues.   The most obvious solution Would be to run performance reports on teams that are over, and then cut the ones that are obviously under performing.  Not a pleasant choice, but necessary, especially when you have TM that call in at least a shift each week.   And for Pete’s sake, stop the constant hiring!!!!!




Honestly I've worked at TGT a long time, and it's really not even necessary to let people go. Just STOP FRIGGEN HIRING and attrition (people naturally stopping showing up, calling in so much they force TGT to fire them, outright quitting etc) will take care of the rest a lot faster than you'd think. Of course terms as always would still be appropriate for some EXTREME cases that always exist.

But then TGT would also have to refrain from massive overhiring the next time they legitimately need people too, which seems unlikely...


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Mar 16, 2022)

nymtbiker said:


> At our DC at least for inbound, we can no longer pick up or work overtime shifts during the week, I work A2 and before people would just come in without being approved for OT, but we can't do that anymore. I really hope this is temporary and that things pick up again.
> 
> The amount of VLE has been far too much though, but leadership seems to be cracking down on safety. Recently I put in a flex down request and was approved before I had to come in for my shift.


Your building just let people come in for ot without being approved?  Wow.


----------



## Hal (Mar 16, 2022)

nymtbiker said:


> At our DC at least for inbound, we can no longer pick up or work overtime shifts during the week, I work A2 and before people would just come in without being approved for OT, but we can't do that anymore. I really hope this is temporary and that things pick up again.
> 
> The amount of VLE has been far too much though, but leadership seems to be cracking down on safety. Recently I put in a flex down request and was approved before I had to come in for my shift.


That is definitely not going to happen. That is a pretty big violation and your building's Field Labor Analyst, PC team and Senior Team probably got their faces kicked in by HQ's analyst team when they went through budgets for last year

People coming in without OT being approved hasn't been allowed in over a decade.


----------



## WHS (Mar 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> That is definitely not going to happen. That is a pretty big violation and your building's Field Labor Analyst, PC team and Senior Team probably got their faces kicked in by HQ's analyst team when they went through budgets for last year
> 
> People coming in without OT being approved hasn't been allowed in over a decade.


And yet we still have people showing up unapproved and being allowed to work.  It’s ridiculous


----------

